# Milo



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

You can critique him if you want. 

























Then some funny pics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo I like him a lot! So you got another nubian buck huh?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes I did. His registered name will be Bryrpatch Kiss Me If You Can. He's 4 weeks old I think. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you getting more does this year too?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a handsome guy, very level topline, good general appearance, nice withers that blend smoothly into his neck and a very nice rump


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks :thumb:

No Im not getting any does this year (as in purchasing). If Delilah has a doe kid I'll be keeping it. I may purchase a doe kid next year, if I have the money to do so. Right now I am trying to downsize my herd. And I am trying to decided whether or not to sell the pygmys and focus on only the nubians or what. I just don't know and its hard to decide. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

believe me I know!

I have to down size and i hate it - but it is needed for my sanity as well as my pocketbook


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Its heartbreaking to think about selling the pygmy goats but they are just expensive for not being able to do anything with them. I want to focus on my nubians and showing. I'd love to get into lamanchas to. (Milk and Show.) So I dont know. :sigh: Its going to be a tough decision.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure is a cute guy.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I just love that airborn leap you caught- it's hard to get them just at the right point. Cute.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Boy he's downright adorable!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks :greengrin:


----------

